# Streaming



## berberl (18. November 2002)

*stream???*

hallo allerseits,

ich hab mal eine ganz bloede frage:
wo ist eigentlich rein technisch gesehen der unterschied zwischen einer videodatei (die in einem browserfenster geoeffnet wird) und einem stream???

wie erstelle ich einen stream, oder ist jede xbiliebige (avi/mov/mpg)-datei theoretisch schon streamfaehig?

und wie binde ich ein stream ins html-geruest meiner seite ein?
gibt es dazu vielleicht irgendwelche tutorials?

dankeeee,
bis denne, bertl


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (18. November 2002)

Also Streams werden nie ganz gespeichert sie geben nur ganz aktuelle Daten(wie bei webradio) wieder und können nicht ohne weiteres gespeichert werden.
Webcamps zb. sind Streams:wenn die jemand aufruft sieht er auch nicht was vor 5 Minuten passiert ist.
Sonst würde die movie Datei ja immer weiter wachsen %).


----------



## berberl (18. November 2002)

*also dann...*

... kaemen fuer mich eigentlich nur ganz simple filmdateien in frage! da ich nur einen film online stellen will!
jetzt steht natuerlich die frage im raum, welches format dieser film am besten haben soll?!? quicktime, avi, mpeg????
welches format komprimiert denn am besten, und welches format koennen die meissten user ohne ewige plugin-suche nutzen??? nach welchen kriterien such ich ueberhaupt das richtige format aus???

hoffe weiterhin auf antwort!!
dankee schonmal!!! bertl


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (18. November 2002)

Tja,am besten komprimiert sind meminer Meinung nach DivX Movies.
Aber die kann net jeder abspielen genau wie quicktime movies.
Mpeg ist gut fürs Inet geeignet.


----------



## urbeck (19. März 2003)

Nimm am besten ein Videoschnittprogramm, beispielsweise Premiere und exportier Dein Video ins wfv oder afx- Format (für Mediaplayer, läuft überall) oder ins rm - Format (geht auch, wenn Deine Besucher den Real Player haben)


----------



## Peter Bönnen (19. März 2003)

WMV hat eine miese Qualität (sowohl Bild, als auch vor allem Ton im Vergleich zur erzielten Kompressionsrate), ASF ist so gut wie tot (und die Punkte von WMV treffen auch zu; es ist halt das Streaming-Format von WMV) und RM ist ein Format, das nicht den Download des (in der freien Version aufdringlichen) Players wert ist.

(falls wirklich WFV und AFX anstatt WMV und ASF gemeint waren, möge man mich über die Formate aufklären)

Wenn's allerdings nur darum geht, dem gemeinen User ein kleines Video zu präsentieren, so ist jedes dieser Formate dazu gleich geeignet.

Kommt es aber auf die Qualität an, dann wird wohl kein Weg an MPG oder DivX vorbeiführen. Da ist dann nur noch eine Entscheidung zu treffen: größte Kompatibilität und beste Qualität ohne Codec-Download (MPG) oder die beste Kompressionsrate bei sehr guter Qualität (DivX).

so long, Fluke


----------



## Gumbo (19. März 2003)

Um nochmal auf den Unterschied zwischen einer 'normalen' Verbindung und einem Stream zu kommen:

Bei der 'normalen' Verbindungen werden eine gewisse Anzahl von Datenpaketen vom host zum client gesendet. Der host wartet nun solange bis er eine Eingangsbestätigung vom client bekommt und sendet die nächsten Pakete. Bekommt der host eine Eingangsbestätigung von einem Paket nicht wird es noch einmal versendet. Wenn alles gut angekommen ist wird die Verbidung unterbrochen.

Bei einem Stream entfällt die clientseitige Eingangsüberprüfung. D.h. dem Host ist es sch...licht egal ob die Daten sicher beim client ankommen.


----------



## Adam Wille (19. März 2003)

Btw. bedarf es zum Bereitstellen eines Streaming-Mediums afaik eines Streaming-Servers, das bringt nicht jeder x-beliebige.

(die Zuhilfenahme des Flash-Players mal ausgenommen, der unterstützt das ja in Ansätzen)

Geist


----------

